# Ibs or idk?.



## Samis212 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have been suffering for a little over a year now. It started with chinese food making me sick and I thought I had worms but test came back negative. I deficate white mucus, white chunks, parasite looking long stringy things. I have had teo colonoscopy and endoscopies done to no avail. I wake every morning at 7 oclock in pain and am nauseous and instantly must evacuate and go like 4 times on average getting less nauseous in the first hour or two of the day. I had lost 65 pounds in three months and feel like im dying. Would an mri show anything? Is there a such thing as a good gi?


----------



## feder (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not posting here much (it is not a forum for ayurvedic therapies), but I think ayurveda is particularly relevant to ibs. Although I had different problems, your description rang a bell with me. It might be that you are not digesting food properly, and/or have a "kapha" problem (e.g. the white mucus is the lead symptom for that, if I recall). If interested, let me know.

Best


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Feder,
I agree with you. I think ayurvedic treatment is the only way to heal ibs.but I tried many ayurvedic medicines and visited many ayurvedic doctors.but in vain.
Thanks.


----------

